# Madeira



## GeraldL (7. Februar 2013)

Plane f. September einen Urlaub auf Madeira. Reise in Familie. Möchte neben Wandern und Radfahren auch mal mein Angelglück testen.  Kann jemand eine bestimmte Region oder Unterkunft empfehlen.

Grüße aus Burg an alle und Petri Heil für das noch junge Jahr


----------



## Angelopa (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Madeira*

Moin GeraldL,

Mir fällt da nur die Hauptstadt Funchal ein. Ich war dort zum Big-Game Angeln. Kosten vor 10 Jahren für eine Tagestour 150,00€. Ein Boot mit 4 Anglern und 8 Ruten. Verpflegung und engl. Sprache incl., Fisch nicht. Das soll nicht heißen, dass nichts gefangen wird, aber eine Rute ist fest Deine, für die zweite wird die Reihenfolge ausgelost. Wir haben nichts gefangen, doch viele Delphine und eine Wasserschildkröte gesehen. Ansonsten würde ich Fachzeitschriften lesen und googlen. Viel Spaß auf dieser einmalig schönen und abwechslungsreichen Insel, auf der fast keine Straße gerade ist.

angelopa


----------



## GeraldL (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Madeira*

Danke f d. Info. Dachte aber nicht an Big-Game sondern eher an leichteres Angeln (vom Ufer,Felsen oder Molen) mit Kunstköder. 
Dir noch ein erfolgreiches Angeljahr und beste Grüße#h

GL


----------



## shnike70 (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Madeira*

Hallo,ich war letztes Jahr im August schon das zweite Mal auf der Insel. Hammer. Allerdings nicht zum fischen. Dürfte auch ziemlich schwierig werden, da Du, außer in größeren Ortschaften mit Hafen, gar nicht ans Wasser kommst. Kannst mit Schwimmbrot im Hafen in Funchal bestimmt haufenweise Meeräschen fangen ,aber ich glaube nicht, daß es das ist ,was Du willst.|supergri Oben im Norden in Porto Moniz gibt es ein Naturschwimmbecken ( Lavabecken) ,da turnen die Einheimischen immer zwischen den Felsen herum und angeln mit Riesenruten ziemlich kleine Fische. Also ansonsten Big Game von Funchal aus, war glaube ich nichtmal mehr so teuer und man konnte auch stundenweise raus. Da Du ja mit Familie fährst ,sicher von Vorteil,nicht den ganzen Tag weg zu sein.
Und als Unterkunft kann ich Dir die Quinta do Arco in Arco de Sao Jorge empfehlen.Am Besten Haus 1 buchen, da habt ihr gleich einen Stellplatz vor dem Haus. Brötchen hängen morgens frisch an der Tür, der Tante Emma-Laden ist gleich ums Eck. Da gibts alles ,was das Herz begehrt.Verpflegung also nicht anders, als wenn man in Deutschland einkauft, eher billiger. 40 min vom Flughafen weg und herrliche Ausflugsziele in alle Richtungen. Wenn Du noch mehr zu dieser Trauminsel wissen willst, frag mich. Dahin könnt ich glatt auswandern.#6


----------



## centfuerster (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Madeira*

Moin Moin GeraldL,

plane ebenfalls eine Reise nach Madeira und  möchte dort auch möglichst unkompliziert mal Angeln. Meeresangeln gerne  aber Big Game ist nicht mein Fall. Am liebsten wäre mir mit  mittelschwerem Spinngeschirr vom Ufer aus. Seit Tagen recherchiere ich  auf einschlägigen Seiten und die Informationen die ich bisher erhalten  habe sind sehr wiedersprüchlich.#q Einerseits ist die Rede davon, dass man  keinen Schein oder dergleichen benötigt. Andererseits habe ich auf  einer Infoseite zu Portugal gelesen, dass man eine Lizenz benötigt - die  allerdings nicht zwingend den Besitz eines Angelscheines vorraussetzt.  Hierzu mal der Link:
http://www.angeln-in-portugal.de/lizenzen-madeira.html

Des  öfteren wird das Angeln von Stegen und in Hafenanlagen empfohlen, dass  allerdings ist lt. geltenden Verordnungen in Madeira untersagt. Auch  habe ich von einigen Gleichgesinnten, die den Besuch schon hinter sich  haben, erfahren können, dass das Spinnangeln vom Ufer wohl ziemlich  aussichtslos sei. Demgegenüber wird empfohlen, dass man am besten in  Hafenanlagen mit Teig oder Brotflocken auf Meeräschen angelt. Wäre dann  halt hierbei dann ganz klar die Frage, wie die aktuellen Regelungen vor  Ort tatsächlich sind.  Generell sei wohl auf diese Weise eher Kleinfisch  zu erwarten, der jedoch aus kulinarischer Sicht nicht zu verachten sei.  

Wie du siehst bin ich auch noch nicht wirklich weiter und von daher dankbar für jegliche Information.#6#6#6


----------



## centfuerster (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Madeira*

Anbei noch einen VideoLink zum Uferangeln auf Madeira:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EUkOcG8lyY

Mit der richtigen Methode scheinen doch ein paar gut Fänge möglich. VG


----------



## centfuerster (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Madeira*

Hallo in die Runde! Habe nach einigen Recherchen noch einen tollen Report zum Angeln auf Madeira gefunden, den ich euch nicht vorenthalten möchte. Dabei geht es unter anderem ums Forellenangeln in den sog. "Ribeiras". Ein wirklich toller Beitrag! In diesem wird auch berichtet von einer Lizenz die 30Tage gelten und 1,90€ kosten soll - was sich mit meinens bisherigen Recherchen deckt.

http://www.royal-flyfishing.com/cms/front_content.php?idcat=154

Allen Interessierten viel Spass beim Lesen! Über weiter Beiträge zum Thema wär ich euch sehr verbunden. 

VG Centfuerster


----------



## ulfisch (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Madeira*

Toller Bericht


----------



## peter20376 (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Madeira*

#hHi werde mit meiner frau auch im september nach madeira fliegen, würde gern ein zwei ausfahrten machen zum big game fischen vielleicht könnten wir uns zusammen tun halber preis usw...


----------



## wokm4n (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Madeira*

Hallo zusammen,
ein Angelschein ist, im Gegensatz zum Festland, auf Madeira nicht von Nöten (nach Auskunft der Touri-Info dort). Das Angeln vom Ufer kann sich unter Umständen sehr schwierig gestalten (Häfen sind häufig Tabu!). Zu empfehlen ist auf Madeira das Speedjiggen auf Pargo/Snapper, das dort von einigen Einheimischen ziemlich erfolgreich praktiziert wird. Gefangen wird dabei auch AJ, Tuna und teilweise sogar Cuda. Turipesca kann dir gegebenfalls jemanden empfehlen... Was aber günstiger sein sollte: im Hafen direkt die Bootsbesitzer fragen. Falls Interesse an Little Game besteht kann ich den Anbieter in Calheta empfehlen (ein Holländer und sein Sohn), die Ausfahrten um die 250€ anbieten. Speedjiggen ist hier auch möglich allerdings muss eigenes Tackle mitgebracht werden.
Madeira ist jedenfalls immer einen Urlaub wert, auch ohne Angelei.
Grüße vom woky


----------

